# Another Shack Herf Victim



## Simplified (Feb 18, 2006)

Well I go innocently to herf with the best and I was pushed so fast down the slope>>>>>

:z 

First of several shipments coming...


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

enjoy Sam, look great!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Three awesome selections too Sam....down the slope with extreme prejudice!!


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

*very nice selections!

I'll take them any time together with my morning coffee.*


----------



## Simplified (Feb 18, 2006)

More pictures


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

:r 

Now I can smoke some of "your cigars".  

What about today? How many boxes? :r 

Sam's in freefall.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Nice !

Learning from the best. Cabs are the best. Congrats.


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Let me see if I understand this correctly - you work and smoke with Da Klugs and walk past that monster humidor that is filled with the stuff of dreams every day, and it takes a weekend of hanging out with a bunch of drunks and degenerates to push you down the slope? 


I will say, you have made some excellent choices and buying cabs is a great idea - remember - you set you budget by number of boxes bought - not number of cigars!!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

joed said:


> Let me see if I understand this correctly - you work and smoke with Da Klugs and walk past that monster humidor that is filled with the stuff of dreams every day, and it takes a weekend of hanging out with a bunch of drunks and degenerates to push you down the slope?


Hey....I'm not a d....

Oh, wait....never mind.


----------



## thinhouse (Feb 19, 2006)

Nice score! just in time for football!


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Your Toast:tg


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

icehog3 said:


> Hey....I'm not a d....
> 
> Oh, wait....never mind.


:r :r


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> :r
> 
> Now I can smoke some of "your cigars".
> 
> ...


Classic...


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

Some damn nice stogie **** lately. Keep it up, you know we all love it.''

Nice purchase with the different sizes. Enjoy!


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

Looks like 2 shack victims now!! Great selection by the way.


----------



## steelheaderdu (Aug 18, 2006)

Nice buy!! Sorry I joined the site a little bit late and missed the Herf. Definitely hope to be there next time. JPH told me what an unbelievable time it was.

John


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

Pictures are so much nicer than the list in the PMs, Sam. They look great.

Doesn't appear any are from the 70s though, will Dave still talk to you, with all that new stuff? :r 

Enjoy Brother, and spoil yourself!!


----------



## Baric (Jun 14, 2006)

great pictures, very nice buys. hope you enjoy them all!!


----------



## Stogiefanatic182 (Oct 28, 2005)

wow, great looking smokes, you didnt get pushed you got shoved hard


----------



## dahigman (Jul 4, 2005)

I have to admire him for how long he has held out. Being around Dave (and his wall-a-dor) would break lesser men in a matter of days. Sam was still smoking NC's at the Shack, so I think it was a little post Shack reflection (and a little nudge from Dave too) that finally did him in. 
That is one heck of a first step huh??


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

See now you're doomed! :r 

ATL


----------



## DAFU (Dec 14, 2004)

What can I say.........................I'm totally shocked!


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Went from crawling to running a marathon in two weeks. :r


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Very nice! Straight to the cabs, eh? I'm still looking at 5ers. :r


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Envy,sheer envy


----------



## cigarflip (Jul 4, 2004)

A few months from now, you will be looking for aged cigars. Another few months and you're looking for cigars from the 80s. A few more months and it will be the 70s...Too predictable! :r


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

I bet he can hear the wind rushing past his ears. 

Nice purchases Sam!


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

You just slid past a couple of gorillas on your way to the bottom. 

Congratulations on the purchase.


----------



## SilvrBck (Sep 8, 2003)

You just completely read my mental "to buy" list! Shorts, H.Up Mags, Boli PCs, RASS. You're a psycho and it's awesome. Freefall doesn't quite cut it. It's like someone put a rocket pack on your back and aimed you at the bottom. Eeek.


----------



## Beekman Poole (Aug 8, 2006)

Simplified said:


> Well I go innocently to herf with the best and I was pushed so fast down the slope>>>>>
> 
> :z
> 
> First of several shipments coming...


Join the club.. I just kicked down as well this weekend.. I just got one box though..

Coleman.


----------

